# Magenta sale dilemma...



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife wants to retire her Vibrant. It's been a hell of a war horse but it's time to lay it to rest. With this whole Magenta sale going on in TMO she's stuck between the new and lean HTC ONE S and the Classic and sexy Samsung Galaxy SII... anyone with a good scale of pro's and con's? Any input would help. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I've always loved HTC for their very sturdy build quality, but I've never actually gotten a chance to play with either device. I would say go with the One S, it's got (official) ICS right now and (as far as I know) the SGSII doesn't.


----------

